# Home Brewers?



## Tahuboy (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey was just curious if anyone else out there does some home brewing wine, beer whatever your passion?

i'm also wanted to ask if anyone knows where i can get some mushroom corks for wine bottles locally around the GTA?

thanks


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Try contacting Canadian Homebrew Supplies, they are located at Tomken and Steeles in Brampton. I've bought some supplies from them in the past, they have a wide assortment of products.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Tahuboy said:


> Hey was just curious if anyone else out there does some home brewing wine, beer whatever your passion?
> 
> i'm also wanted to ask if anyone knows where i can get some mushroom corks for wine bottles locally around the GTA?
> 
> thanks


The Haus of Vine on the NE Corner of burnhamthorpe and martingrove should be able to help


----------



## Tahuboy (Sep 20, 2013)

Nice, thanks guys. I'll check both places out.


----------

